# Upload: "Broken and Penniless" 1994 Purged/PBS Bindings video



## livingminimal (Mar 8, 2019)

Super rad skate/snow video from 1994. Great soundtrack. Super fun. Very SoCal/West Coast oriented from that time period.
Still want to know who the blond in the braids is at the end of the video riding the park...
Uploaded this one. Some Jamie Lynn, Temple, Omar Hassan, Guch, Kevin Jones, Hosoi, Todd Richards...


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Awesome. Very fun. Love seeing those magazine idols from my youth, growing up on a skateboard in the 80’s in Sacramento. Still miss those midnight trips to the tilt pool. Sick soundtrack too. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## livingminimal (Mar 8, 2019)

Scalpelman said:


> Awesome. Very fun. Love seeing those magazine idols from my youth, growing up on a skateboard in the 80’s in Sacramento. Still miss those midnight trips to the tilt pool. Sick soundtrack too. Thanks for sharing.



For sure! I was super stoked to find it as I was selling through my skate VHS collection. There is definitely a big Tahoe-slant to it. The original Jibassic Park!!!


----------

